# //LOST PADDLE on Slaughter House



## rohara (Oct 23, 2003)

Lost a AT Fiberglass Paddle Green Tape in Center. Lost Sunday 07/06/2014. If found please contact Ryan 970-404-0612


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

*Found Paddle*

Sunday, found an AT paddle: brown, green edging on blades. Placed on shore on a rock River Right just below the sewage treatment plant. We hoped this would be visible from the path above on river right.


----------



## rohara (Oct 23, 2003)

SueCherry said:


> Sunday, found an AT paddle: brown, green edging on blades. Placed on shore on a rock River Right just below the sewage treatment plant. We hoped this would be visible from the path above on river right.


Thank you for doing that. I got the message yesterday that the you placed the paddle on a rock, so I searched the entire shore line down to the s-turns. I didn't find it. I believe someone else pick up .

Thank you very much for your efforts. I will keep my fingers crossed.
Ryan O'Hara


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

*the eddy*

We were in a fairly large eddy within smelling distance of the plant, but at a bend below. There was a large boulder protruding into the water. The paddle was placed on a smaller boulder at river's edge. There were some surf waves we were attempting when your paddle floated by. Just wanted to give you a better description in case it helps. There was no identification on the paddle.


----------



## rohara (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks again. I meticulously searched that area and did not find it. Someone else picked it up. Maybe they will contact me. Once again I appreciate you assistance.
Ryan


----------



## deadbeatchase (Sep 13, 2010)

Call 9709484818


----------



## rohara (Oct 23, 2003)

Got the Paddle Back... Thank you very much


----------

